
Easy sorting in Go - miolini
https://github.com/miolini/easysort
======
zzzcpan
Yeah, OO interface for sort from Go's standard library is crap. But why
reflect and all that magic? I was expecting something based on function
literals as a decent way to sort truly arbitrary data and not break context.

~~~
miolini
Could you please get some example?

------
patrickmn
Same idea:
[https://github.com/patrickmn/sortutil](https://github.com/patrickmn/sortutil)

Wish it was easier without reflection.

~~~
miolini
Thanks. But it's also use reflect package.

